# Public land squirrel hunting



## JD252438 (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi i am new to the whole squirrel hunting thing and am taking another one of my friends hunting this weekend. I have property but my uncle and cousin will be bowhunting that afternoon so i was going to ask yall about some public land. I will be in the midland area so anything in between midland, clare, rosebush, and gladwin would be awesome. The new hunter we will be taking out has been hunting a couple times but never for squirrels. I have hunted the public land with my dad and grandpa on some private land in the rifle deer season and the land was in between coleman and midland if i am correct. I havent seen any squirrels but maybe they were in hibernation? or something. We live in southeast michigan in southgate actually so we wont be able to scout. any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Just find some state land with lots of oak and you should be good to gver by Estey Rd and Deer Rd there is state land that always has some. That should be a good starting point.From there move to the south along Deer Rd you can go all the way to the Kawkawlin river flooding.


----------

